# 18650 / 2800mah 3.7v



## The Brohemian (23/6/15)

They always said don't play with guns although I think guns are safer.

Shorted this battery on a kanger build. , re used seemed fine , no swelling or discolouration. Built a 1.5 ohm coil 28 gauge 7 wraps 2.5mm I.d on a lemo. Fired it first on a cloupor 30w mini worked fine. Put the lemo onto the apollo and boom. 

Check this


----------



## Yoda (23/6/15)

What brand of battery was it?


----------



## The Brohemian (23/6/15)

Efest 


Yoda said:


> What brand of battery was it?


----------



## The Brohemian (23/6/15)

Mech is fried luckily it didn't explode. Massive fire works will post more pics on the morning. It's buried under sans for now. Lol


----------



## The Brohemian (23/6/15)

Can anyone please explain , this ? The ohm was 1.5 it was firing on my apollo no problem. When I put on the cloupor it read 22 watt 4.7v / 1.5th. I think if this is possible it ramped the coil. Could it be possible ? then when I put it back on the mech I fired for 1 sec luckily I realised there was a short and moved it away from my face. 0.5 sec later it was shorting and flaming. Yet the battery was working fine on the mech only after a quick fire on cloupor did it go bad ?


----------



## free3dom (23/6/15)

I am not aware of any high drain 18650 Efest batteries rated at 3500mAh. Is it an IMR battery?


----------



## DoubleD (24/6/15)

What I dont understand is, why do people insist on putting tanks that are not designed for hybrid mechs, on them in the first place? If you don't know why that's a bad idea, you shouldn't be using a mech mod in the first place. #rantover




free3dom said:


> I am not aware of any high drain 18650 Efest batteries rated at 3500mAh. Is it an IMR battery?



I only know of a 26650 3500mah efest.
Weird typo to make..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## KB_314 (24/6/15)

DoubleD said:


> What I dont understand is, why do people insist on putting tanks that are not designed for hybrid mechs, on them in the first place? If you don't know why that's a bad idea, you shouldn't be using a mech mod in the first place. #rantover
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe 18650 2500mah?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD (24/6/15)

KB_314 said:


> maybe 18650 2500mah?


most likely


----------



## Marzuq (24/6/15)

DoubleD said:


> most likely


@free3dom @DoubleD 
I had a 18650 3500mah battery. when i bought my svd i got it with.
at that point i didnt know much about batteries but when i asked around and went looking for the same battery no-one knew if it is fake or not so i stopped using it.
When i next bought authentic 18650 batteries for my reo grand and did a comparison, i could quickly spot that the only consistent bit was the color of the wrapping and the font of the print of EFEST on the battery.

so basically its a knock-off.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## The Brohemian (24/6/15)

Believe it or not buddy RBTA stands for rebuildable tank atomizer. So what you say is actually bs. The problem was the short , yes mech is not ideal for tanks. Ive been running a kanger mini on a mech no problem. The problem lies within the battery itself. Possibly the firing on the cloupor before manipulated the coil. This is still uncertain. Battery was 2800mah 18650 efest. Good thing to know is the air holes in apollo prevent the explosion


----------



## Marzuq (24/6/15)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/18650-battery-safety-booklet.t12585/

check the link above.
It was posted by our research guru @Alex and i find it very useful and a reminder too.
It may help highlight some symptoms which will help you figure out what went wrong with your battery

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (24/6/15)

Wow. This is quite unfortunate. It must have been a bad short to do this. What is the amp limit on the battery? Can you give us a full description and or pic of this battery? Just so we know the culprit? Hope you are ok dude.


----------



## The Brohemian (24/6/15)

Yea i am okay. Truth be told. The danger comes with the firing pin at the bottom of most rbta's. I also believe the pin was pushed in causing battery to touch the steel. This is also why u shouldn't use rbtas on hybrid mech. Not to say the firing pin on an atomizer can't do the same cause it can also get recessed and short. Venting a battery.


----------



## The Brohemian (24/6/15)

Here are some more pic


----------



## ET (24/6/15)

Hybrid mechs are cool until something goes boom

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## The Brohemian (24/6/15)

DoubleD said:


> What I dont understand is, why do people insist on putting tanks that are not designed for hybrid mechs, on them in the first place? If you don't know why that's a bad idea, you shouldn't be using a mech mod in the first place. #rantover
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude a battery can vent on an atomizer , just needs the pin to recess. Steel on copper pin make boom


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (24/6/15)

I think what happened was when you put it on the cloupor, the centre pin on the lemo must have pushed up and recessed, resulting in a short when you put it back on the appollo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (24/6/15)

Yeah, at 3500 mAh probably not an IMR battery and very low continuous discharge rating. Looking for trouble using those for vaping imo.
Oh, see it has now been changed to a 2800 mAh Efest.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ZeeZi169 (24/6/15)

When will people learn? You were lucky to come out of it with your wound. Don't become another headline!


----------



## free3dom (24/6/15)

The Brohemian said:


> Battery was 2800mah 18650 efest.



Ah okay, 2800mAh makes a lot more sense now. 

Glad to hear the vent holes did their job 

PS: Can a mod please just change the thread title to 18650 / 2800mAh (to avoid confusion) - can't blame @The Brohemian for mis-typing after such an ordeal

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## andro (25/6/15)

The Brohemian said:


> They always said don't play with guns although I think guns are safer.
> 
> Shorted this battery on a kanger build. , re used seemed fine , no swelling or discolouration. Built a 1.5 ohm coil 28 gauge 7 wraps 2.5mm I.d on a lemo. Fired it first on a cloupor 30w mini worked fine. Put the lemo onto the apollo and boom.
> 
> ...


what do you mean you shorted the battery ?


----------



## Dr Phil (26/6/15)

I know on the lemo that center pin some times gos all the way in not ideal for a hybrid mech

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

